# Looking for a GIANT print WCF



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm looking to get a GIANT print WCF with scripture references only. I prefer a lightweight paperback, if possible. I want to get this for my mom who has severe vision problems. Any links or addresses will be appreciated. I keep coming up with catechisms or links to Williamson's work.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, how about a GIANT print one with the catechism, as long as it is lightweight?


----------



## baron (Nov 22, 2011)

How about getting your mother a Kindle is she dosent have one. They are light and you can increase print size to suit your need. I have nerve damage in both hands and the Kindle is perfect for me. They have the following for the Kindle, but I can not say if it would meet your need's, or what you are searching for. 

Amazon.com: Westiminster Confession of Faith with scripture references only: Kindle Store


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 22, 2011)

baron said:


> How about getting your mother a Kindle is she dosent have one. They are light and you can increase print size to suit your need. I have nerve damage in both hands and the Kindle is perfect for me. They have the following for the Kindle, but I can not say if it would meet your need's, or what you are searching for.
> 
> Amazon.com: Westiminster Confession of Faith with scripture references only: Kindle Store



I appreciate the suggestion, but menu driven technology is not an option. The remote control for the tv/dvd is still not yet mastered. I'm starting to think my only option is going to be printing an open source myself and then putting it into some sort of binder. I checked out Amazon, Westminster, Princeton and had no success finding a giant or large print WCF with scripture reference.


----------

